# !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden



## nofish (8. April 2006)

HALLO
ICH WAR JETZT MEHRMALS DA UND HAB AUF DER LANGEN MOLE GEANGELT RESULTAT:
1X-  1SEEZUNGE
2X- 6 HOLZMAKRELEN+1 BUTTERMAKRELE
3X- 2BUTTS(je.ca.33cm)+1DORSCH40cm
4X- 1WOLFSBARSCH 40CM
HABE MIT WATTWÜRMERN/SEERINGELWÜRMER/KREBSEN GEANGELT
AUF SELBSTGEBAUTEN MONTAGEN MIT SELBSTGEGOSSEN/GESCHWEISSTEN BLEIEN UND GEWICHTEN(100-250G)AUS EDELSTAHLSCHROTT bzw.BLEI/ZINN
SO DA WOLLTE ICH MAL NACH EUREN ERFAHRUNGEN UND FANGQUOTEN FRAGEN(vieleicht ja noch nen paar tipps|wavey: )


MFG: NO FISH



------------------------------------------------------


----------



## derthomasgl (9. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

Hi .Wollte auch mal in Ijmuiden angeln.Kannast du mir sagen welche Angeldokumente ich da brauche um dort zu angeln.Darf man da auch Nachts angeln in Ijmuiden,gibt es Parkmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von den Hafenmolen?
Wie sieht es dort mit Heringen und mit Aalen aus?


----------



## Mac Gill (9. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

war noch nicht da - interressiere mich aber für deine eigenbauten!
zeig doch bitte mal ein paar bilder deiner bleie....

Bin häufig in Zeeland und habe dort ein imensen bleiverbrauch...


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

Hallo nofish willkommen an Board.Schau mal hier.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=28309&highlight=ijmuiden+supermole


----------



## nofish (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

hallo derthomasgl
dort benötigt man gar keine angeldokumente(BIS ZUR SEESCHLEUSE)
und angeln darf man rund um die uhr mit 2angeln
mit dem parkplatz könnte es schwierig sein auf der kleinen(RENTNERMOLE/DIE KLEINE)kann man bis zum anfang hinfahren aber auf der langen von 3,5km 
ist ein bewachterparkplatz der allerdings in 24h 5€ kostet(DIE ERTSTE HALBE UND LETZTE STUNDE SIND UMSONST)
von dem platz muss man durch den yachthaven von einem bootsklub
zur mole gehen(ES IST RATSAM EINE HANDLICHE KARRE MITZUNEHMEN DA MAN EINEN BOLLERWAGEN ODER ETWAS ÄHNLICHES  UM EIN ABGESCHLOSSENES MATALLTOR WUCHTEN MUSS
AALE WERDEN REGELMÄSSIG GEFANGEN NUR ICH HAB NOCH KEINEN GEAFANGEN-KLIENE HERINGE KOMMEN IM SOMMER(MAKRELENZEIT) ZUR KÜSTE ABER SIE SIND NUR 1-5CM GROSS)
mfg no fish

hallo Mac Gill
gib mir mal bitte deine e-mail adresse das ich dir die bilder schicken kann
#6 :m mfg no fish

ps.sorry das ich so spät antworte mein pc hatte ne panne

|wavey: petri heil euch allen


----------



## derthomasgl (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

Hi NOFISH,ich danke die für diese wertvollen ratschläge,die helfen mir auf jeden fall weiter.
Weisst vielleicht jemand ob ich eine brandungsrute dort brauche um an die fische zu kommen,reicht es vielleicht eine winkelpicker oder eine starke feederrute aus?Darf man nachtsüber auf der hafenmole angeln  und was kann man direkt im hafen vor der schleuse fangen?


----------



## nofish (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

^HALLO derthomasgl
mit einer normalen starken süsswasserrute kann man dort auch angelnsie sollte nur eien gute rolle besitzen den mit einer zu kleinen rolle kurbelt man sich tod
(DEN WOLFSBARSCH HAB ICH CA:20M VOM RAND GEFANGEN)
WIE ICH SCHON SAGTE DARF MAN AUCH NACHTS ANGELN UND AM HAVEN 
KANN MAN PLATTFISCHE WOLF ODER ANDERER NAME SEEBARSCH FANGEN 
GENAUSO WIE AALE NUR MAKRELEN WIRST DU DA AUCH IM SOMMER NICHT ANTREFFEN#h 
NUR ACHTET BITTE AUF DIE MINDSTMASSE DA VIELE KLEINE FISCHE IN DEN HAVEN ZIEHEN
MFG NO FISH#c 

PETRI HEIL EUCH ALLEN
LASS MICH GERN EINES BESSEREN BELEHREN#c 
#h  :q


----------



## noworkteam (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

nabend,

wir fahren meistens dort hin wenn die boote wegen starkem seegang nicht rausfahren...hatten dann immer die brandungs-klamotten mit...

und ich bin ehrlich: ich hab wirklich null ahnung was süsswasser-geschirr angeht. bei sturm ist das tor auf der südmole zu, und dann ist es verboten weiter rauszugehen, ist erfahrungsgemäß auch wirklich besser... ich schau mal ob ich noch die alten bilder finde...

bei sturm haben wir uns zu den "einheimischen" gesetzt und auf der moleninnenseite gefischt,.., dort schwimmen scheinbar wahrhaft noch dorsche..musst aber am besten bis in die mittlere rinne dein blei reinschmeissen...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## nikmark (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

Ist Deine Tastatur kaputt #c 

Ijmuiden ist für mich ein Boot ohne schaukeln  
Da hast Du locker in Wurfweite 12m Tiefe und fängst Makrelen und Dorsche von der Mole aus. Gutes Gewässer in einer schlechten Stadt !!
Ist halt alles Industrie dort !

Nikmark


----------



## nofish (11. April 2006)

*AW: !!!ijmuiden!!!was Haltet Ihr Von Ijmuiden*

MOIN noworkteamja im tema sicherheit sind die holländer sehr angagiert
als wir das zweite mal dort waren wurde der sehgang sehr rauh und es regnete in strömen 
auf jedemfall kam ein rettungswagen und fuhr langsam über die mole und fragte leute ob sie ins warme wollten und es fuhr so etwas wie ein dlrg 
boot an der mole entlang
#h 
schon toll die niederländer 
mfg no fish


----------



## nofish (13. April 2006)

*hallo Mac Gill*

hallo Mac Gill
kannst du was mit den bildern anfangen oder willst du die anleitung haben;+ 
naja must dich einfach melden
mfg nofish|bla: 
petri heil euch allen
samstag gehts in die brandung|wavey: 
aba dienstag wieder in die schule:v


----------

